# Scopehosts.com - managed Windows VPS with free plesk control panel |



## Scopehosts (Jul 26, 2016)

*MANAGED WINDOWS VPS   : *
*``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````*
Managed Windows VPS - Powered by SoluxVM Control Panel

Scopehosts provides worldwide quality web hosting and supported services. Get Leased Servers, Hardware, Networks directly from the datacenter. The Managed VSP Hosting Services are located at 2 Different locations i.e, Netherlands, Germany, and are setup with in 1-24 Hours. Get SolusVM Control Panel free with our all VPS Hosting Plans. 


We provide Windows Managed VPS service on Xen-HVM Platform, controlled by Solusvm Control Panel and powered by free premium plesk control panel. With Xen-HVM Virtualization you will get dedicated resourced VPS Service, where you can utilize it 100% without any limitations applied. This VPS Service is located in Germany with 100Mbps Network Line and Netherlands with 1Gbps Network Line.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|*Datacenter Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam), Germany (Frankfurt) | Platform : Xen-HVM | Setup : 1-24 Working Hours*|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


********************************************
Choose Your Best VPS Plans.
********************************************


*Plan 1  *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 768 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 50 GB
CPU Cores : 1
OS : WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
*Price: € 25.99 /mo.*
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *  


*Plan 2  *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 1024 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 100 GB
CPU Cores : 1
OS : WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
*Price: € 32.99 /mo.*
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *  


*Plan 3  *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 1536 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 160 GB
CPU Cores : 2
OS : WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
*Price: € 39.99 /mo.*
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *  


*Plan 4  *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 2048 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 220 GB 
CPU Cores : 2
OS : WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
*Price: € 46.99 /mo.*
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *  


*Plan 5  *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 3072 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 270 GB
CPU Cores :3 
OS : WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
*Price: € 53.99 /mo.*
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *  


*Plan 6 *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 4096 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 320 GB 
CPU Cores : 3
OS : WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
*Price: € 70.99 /mo.*
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *  


*Plan 7 *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 6144 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 400 GB
CPU Cores : 4 
OS : WINDOWS 2008. R2 - Web/Std/Ent.
*Price: € 79.99 /mo.*
*>>> ORDER NOW <<< *  


*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
*..............................................*
-1 IP ADDRESS  --  € 3.00/mo. 
-Management Service -- € 25/hour.
-Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) -- € 10.99/Year.
-WHMCS License (Branding) -- € 14.99 /mo.
-WHMCS License (No Branding) -- € 17.99 /mo.​

*Premium Pro Control Panels*
*..............................................*
-cPanel/WHM Panel( Included within VPS Package )  --  FREE 
-DirectAdmin Panel( Included within VPS Package ) -- FREE
-Plesk Panel(10 domains) ( Included within VPS Package ) -- FREE
-Plesk Panel(100 domains) -- € 13.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel(Unlimited domains)    -- € 15.99 /mo.​

VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal | EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY​

Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support​


----------

